# E92 trunk capacity



## Skiddy (Apr 12, 2007)

bimmernupe said:


> Here is a pic someone posted a while ago. All the bags are carry-on type.
> 
> And here is the pic of what it looked like for two people for three weeks: two large suitcases of a set, one medium suitcase (the one that is btw the largest and smallest), two carry-on suitcases, one camera bag, one backpack.
> In my report I captioned the pic as how not to pack for Europe. We still ended up doing two loads of laundry in Florence. Next time we will take one large suitcase for shopping for wine, olive oil, etc. and the carry-ons. We'll do laundry as needed. It took about an hour.


Were you emigrating? :dunno:


----------



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

Skiddy said:


> Were you emigrating? :dunno:


NO he just had his wife/girlfriend (insert your own) on the trip...:thumbup:


----------



## Skiddy (Apr 12, 2007)

bimmer_fam said:


> NO he just had his wife/girlfriend (insert your own) on the trip...:thumbup:


So did I....

Number of weeks in Europe - 3 
Number of Suitcases - 2 (see below)
Number of Backpacks - 2
Top down driving with all luggage safely stowed away and a Low Maintenance Wife™ - PRICELESS!


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

SONET said:


> Wow your brought some serious luggage! Thanks for the pics and the info!


Just to be clear the pic on the left is mine and the one on the right is one a member posted a while back.



Skiddy said:


> Were you emigrating? :dunno:


After spending a few days in Munich, I did consider becoming an honorary citicizen.:rofl:



bimmer_fam said:


> NO he just had his wife/girlfriend (insert your own) on the trip...:thumbup:


To be fair I think I had more clothes than she did. Case in point I had ten pairs of shoes.:angel: Shameful I know, but I had to coordinate.
But on the good side the luggage came in handy: 10 bottles of Riesling, 10 bottles of olive oil, 4 bottles of Chianti, the stuff from the car, purses from Florence and other various knicknacks.


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

Skiddy said:


> So did I....
> 
> Number of weeks in Europe - 3
> Number of Suitcases - 2 (see below)
> ...


Trust me next time we go we will pack similar to you.:thumbup:


----------



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

bimmernupe said:


> *To be fair I think I had more clothes than she did.* Case in point I had ten pairs of shoes.:angel: Shameful I know, but I had to coordinate.
> But on the good side the luggage came in handy: 10 bottles of Riesling, 10 bottles of olive oil, 4 bottles of Chianti, the stuff from the car, purses from Florence and other various knicknacks.


Okay, I revert my statement SHE had to thank you for the excessive amount of luggage on the trip :thumbup: 

You know that all these stuff is sold in US too (chianti, Riesling, olive oil, etc.)? :rofl:


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

SONET said:


> I'm going to have two people joining me for my ED trip so I wanted to confirm the size of the trunk. A search here turned up the attached image with the dimensions of the trunk (thanks for taking the time to do this whoever you are - I can't find the thread now!), but I'm still not sure the luggage we have will actually fit on its side.
> 
> Each of our suitcases we plan to bring measure 30"x18"x12". My thought was that if all pieces of luggage could fit if they were placed on their side. Has anyone had experience with actually getting a piece that size to fit on its side? There's no way I could even get close to doing that with my E46 w/ HK, otherwise I might be more comfortable with my math based on the dimensions provided in the image.
> 
> ...


Sonet,

Pardon me for thread crashing, but it seems like yesterday you just got the M3, no?

Time flies - have fun with the new car :thumbup:

Ed


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

bimmer_fam said:


> Okay, I revert my statement SHE had to thank you for the excessive amount of luggage on the trip :thumbup:
> 
> You know that all these stuff is sold in US too (chianti, Riesling, olive oil, etc.)? :rofl:


Yeah but there is something to be said about getting it from the source.


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

EdCT said:


> Sonet,
> 
> Pardon me for thread crashing, but it seems like yesterday you just got the M3, no?
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm looking forward to this trip and the new 335, but I'm seriously going to miss the M3 when I have to give it up. Gosh I love that car. *sigh*

I've been meaning to reply to your msg - your photography is awesome. I love how you make use of available light. I'm going to go back and look at more of your pictures as soon as I can find enough time to really go through them and enjoy them. :thumbup:

Paul


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

SONET said:


> Yeah, I'm looking forward to this trip and the new 335, but I'm seriously going to miss the M3 when I have to give it up. Gosh I love that car. *sigh*
> 
> I've been meaning to reply to your msg - your photography is awesome. I love how you make use of available light. I'm going to go back and look at more of your pictures as soon as I can find enough time to really go through them and enjoy them. :thumbup:
> 
> Paul


Thanks, I owe most of my improvement to joining a local photography club.

Enjoy your ED trip :thumbup:

Ed


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

I really appreciated everyones help with this and I thought I'd give an update. Wish I would have taken pictures, but...

One friend brought a 24"x15"x13" (expanded), another brought a 29"x17"x11", and I brought a 26"x16.5"x11" and a medium-sized duffel bag for the books and the sleeping bag (in case we couldn't find a place for three). We all had backpacks as well.

It was a pretty tight squeeze to get everything in the trunk (backpacks didn't fit) and it was always a bit of an exercise to get it all in. I would not bring hard luggage or anything with a width over 17" if you plan on laying it on its side. In fact, the 17" wide piece only fit in the middle of the trunk because of the odd shape of the floorboard. I don't think two that size would have fit side-by-side.

It would have been much easier had everyone brought the 24" size, and had he brought anything bigger the rest would not have fit. By the end of the trip I was having to disassemble the library to get everything to fit. I usually type up everything from my 'library' that I need before my trip and leave the books at home but I just didn't have time to do it. It would have been nice to have traveled without the library but the information really helped and I used it daily, so it was worth the trouble this time.

*Bottom line:* Bring as little luggage as you can. The more you have, the more burdensome it becomes, not to mention that it hurts performance in the twisties!  Washing clothes isn't always convenient but you can buy clothes when you're there if you need them.

--SONET


----------

